
Show HN: PRHero is a better UI for pull requests - kodebrew
https://github.com/colinjfw/prhero
======
buildfocus
A bit of a tangent, but I'm loving seeing Monaco embedded in more projects
like this.

Monaco is the editor from VS Code, extracted and officially supported as a
standalone component to use elsewhere. Internally I think the extraction work
is pretty complicated, and the setup isn't effortless, but the resulting user
experience is excellent imo (much like VS code itself). This all looks great!

------
r0maia
This is something I have searched for before, but never found what I was
looking for: gitlab support. Any plans to support that?

I didn't look at the code, but do you think it's something that's easy to add
or would that require major refactoring?

~~~
colinjfw
I think as long as gitlab has a diff API and a file list API it would be
pretty simple. Unfamiliar with their APIs though.

~~~
btasovac
Just wanted to chime in and add following links from our documentation:

Get the diff of a commit - [https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/api/commits.html#get-
the-diff-of-...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/api/commits.html#get-the-diff-of-
a-commit)

List repository tree - [https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/api/repositories.html#list-
reposi...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/api/repositories.html#list-repository-
tree)

Repository files API -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/api/repository_files.html](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/api/repository_files.html)

------
brudgers
More comments,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21895943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21895943)

